
nothing to see here - bbarnett
&quot;XXXXXXXXXXXXX&quot;<p>Bought it when in the US, can&#x27;t use in in Canada with a Canuck account, first come first serve.<p>Please let people know if snagged, so they won&#x27;t waste their time.<p>Enjoy.<p>(edited as it was redeemed)
======
bbarnett
Thanks for letting me know recrudesce, I've edited the post.

(I hope someone got it, and it bugged me that Google would just eat my cash
otherwise...)

------
recrudesce
Well, someone redeemed it and didn't post that they had. Likely it got snapped
up by a bot for use in scams or something. Shame.

